# casa-quinta



## jcr.meta

Necesito traducir *casa-quinta* al portugués de Brasil.

Me refiero a un tipo de casa común entre las aristocracias de Argentina y Uruguay del siglo XIX: una mansión ubicada en el campo, cerca de la ciudad, con amplio terreno, muchos espacios verdes, que pertenecía a familias ricas que la usan para veraneo y/o para pasar los fines de semana. Acá hay una foto y acá está el hilo más explicaciones sobre el significado.

Todas las traducciones que se me ocurren me suenan mal: _casa de fim de semana_, _mansão de fim de semana_, _residência de campo_, etc.

¿Conocen algún nombre usado en Brasil (aunque sea solo en algún Estado) que haga referencia a este tipo de inmueble?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vanda

Eu diria tanto' mansão' quanto 'casarão', independentemente do lugar onde fosse.


----------



## anaczz

Talvez "casa de campo".


----------



## jcr.meta

Obrigada, meninas


----------



## Vanda

Sim, casa de campo, em geral, mas não engloba o tipo de casa. Pode ser desde um ranchinho até uma mansão. Depende de você querer ser específico ou não. Se precisar ser específico, poderá dizer: uma mansão no campo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu diria que é um "casarão", do estilo daqueles construídos pelos barões de café no Brasil.


----------



## anaczz

É verdade que "casa de campo" nāo especifica o tipo de casa, no entanto só quem tem um casarāo de campo diz isso. A gente comum diz que tem uma casinha na roça, no interior ou coisa assim.


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu diria que é um "casarão", do estilo daqueles construídos pelos barões de café no Brasil.


E  _vila_? Quando li alguma coisa sobre as vilas e mansões da aristocracia  cafeeira supus que as vilas seriam parecidas com as antigas “quintas”  solarengas das famílias oligárquicas destes pampas.


----------



## jcr.meta

zema said:


> E  _vila_? Quando li alguma coisa sobre as vilas e mansões da aristocracia  cafeeira supus que as vilas seriam parecidas com as antigas “quintas”  solarengas das famílias oligárquicas destes pampas.



Interessante, Zema. As "casas-quintas" uruguaias tinham nome proprio, e quase todos começavam com o nome Villa (_Villa Isabel, Villa María_, etc.). O Houaiss apoia sua proposta com essas definições: "casa de campo ou de recreação nos arrabaldes das cidades italianas", "casa requintada e elegante". 

Será que o brasileiro médio vai entender?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu diria que as 'vilas' brasileiras são residências urbanas, e não rurais.


----------



## jcr.meta

Então vou ficar com a opção mais geral:

_...cuando estas familias construyeron lujosas casas quintas de veraneo en la zona, cerca del arroyo... 
__
...quando essas famílias construíram suntuosos *casarões de campo para veranear* nessa área, nas proximidades do córrego...
_
Obrigada a todos pelo apoio. Acredito que essa tradução é adequada.


----------



## anaczz

Talvez seja melhor "suntuosas casas de campo", o adjetivo já diz o tipo de casas que são. E é "córrego".


----------



## jcr.meta

anaczz said:


> Talvez seja melhor "suntuosas casas de campo", o adjetivo já diz o tipo de casas que são. E é "córrego".



Corrigido


----------



## zema

Obrigado, Who. Minha dúvida era se _casa de campo_ não soava rural demais para uma _quinta_, mas acho que não, a tradução ficou boa. E agora lembrei que a residência real no Rio era a _Quinta da Boa Vista_. A residência dos presidentes da Argentina é a _Quinta Presidencial de Olivos_, em Buenos Aires.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Obrigado, Who. Minha dúvida era se _casa de campo_ não soava rural demais para uma _quinta_, mas acho que não, a tradução ficou boa. E agora lembrei que a residência real no Rio era a _Quinta da Boa Vista_. A residência dos presidentes da Argentina é a _Quinta Presidencial de Olivos_, em Buenos Aires.



Lembre que naquela época, a Quinta da Boa Vista ficava bem afastada do centro do Rio, não chegando a ser uma casa de campo mas tampouco uma residencia totalmente urbana.


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> Lembre que naquela época, a Quinta da Boa Vista ficava bem afastada do centro do Rio, não chegando a ser uma casa de campo mas tampouco uma residencia totalmente urbana.



  Exato, isso mesmo. Essas _quintas_ aristocráticas a que se refere a frase da Jcr eram grandes propriedades cercadas de área verde e jardins, rurais, porém próximas de áreas urbanas, e geralmente destinadas a passar férias ou fins de semana. Algumas delas, à medida que as cidades se estenderam, viraram residências fixas, ou parques e museus.
A _quinta de Olivos_ fica na grande Buenos Aires e foi num princípio uma chácara pertencente a um vice-rei.


----------

